# Carnet de passages



## kiwioverstayer

Hi, does anyone have any knowledge about who issues a carnet de passage in Japan. I wish to export a car to Singapore and beyond for tourist use . Thanks


----------



## Singapore Saint

Don't know anyone, but I assume you've checked how expensive it is to import a car into Singapore? Unless its your pride and joy, a car that you couldn't bear to be without, it makes no sense.. If you do import it, be prepared to part with your life savings. It also has to be less than 3yrs old otherwise it won't get in.


----------



## kiwioverstayer

*Not importing as such*

Thanks for your reply....I wish to use it as to drive Malaysia, Thailand Cambodia etc...using a carnet de passage issued in Japan?? so no duty would be payable.
Singapore is a headache and requires about 7 bits of paper . Its easier to truck it directly to malaysia from Singapore.
So basically I need to find the issuing authority in Japan for a carnet de passage.


----------



## Singapore Saint

Personally, I wouldn't bother trying to get it into Singapore, ship it directly to your next country. I lived there for 7yrs and only got a car after 6yrs because I needed to get a large dog to the parks / beach. It's so small and public transport is so cheap, you can easily manage without a car.

There are a couple of expat-focused car companies in Japan that may be able to help, Motovique and Mick Lay Motors (or something similar) are two well known ones, can't promise that they will know, but a good place to start.


----------

